# Vranes...



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

It seems like Vranes is a convenient target for people to rip on, even though it is common knowledge he is a project. In the summer league, he has received limited minutes. He scored 9 points, to go along with 5 rebounds and 2 blocks, shooting 4/5, in only 17 minutes. In starter's minutes, that _equates_ to 18, 10, and 4...I haven't seen people proclaiming now, that he isn't '_A complete waste of a pick_' as some have put it. Then again, these were probably the very same people who ate their words after Lampe's improvement. Go Vranes.


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

Just curious. Is there any way he plays in the NBA next year or is going to be a few years from now?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

He already has a place in New York.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

i like him but i think he needs 1 more year overseas when he comes he will be better than shawn bradley and murisan togather, trust me


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

MAYBE, BUT REGARDLESS OF WHAT HAPPENS REGARDING HIS PLAYING STATUS HE NEEDS TO HIT THE GYM WITH THE PHYS. TRAINER! I DON'T KNOW WHY I'M LEAVING CAPS LOCK ON FOR THIS, BUT I AM SO !


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Im tired of sorry teams thinking that they are to good to play rookies. I am a die hard knicks fan, but the fact of the matter is we SUCK. With that in mind why not take Vranes, Lamp, Sweetney, and even Williams and actually give them some real playing time. The ony people on the current knicks team that should come before the people i just mentioned are Houston, Spree, Thomas, and McDyesse if he's healthy.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

A 7-6 player in summer league... where many centers are 6-9 PFs...

Lookit, I wish no ill will on Slavco, and really have nothing against the knicks. Sweetney was a solid pick, and Lampe was a steal, and I said the same thing on draft night.

And all your hopes and wishes will not turn Slavco into anything other than what he is

A statue-
- a "bust" on top of a big body... 

He so totally sucks, and you can't teach a non-athlete to be an athlete. He was a total waste of a pick. I said the same thing on draft night.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I think you guys should give him a chance since you drafted him. And I think you should sign him right now and trade some of your other centers like Knight and Harrington. If he stays in Europe he most likely won't get any playing time and therefore he won't improve at all.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

To date no one from this part of the board, has expressed anything but an eagerness to watch Vranes develop. All the hate comes for Vranes comes OUTSIDE of the New York Section of this board. We love him. We love his height. We love the fact that he plays the New York Knicks on NBA 2k3. We love the fact that he wants to progress. He and Lampe have a lot of our hope riding on them. The last thing we are prepared to do is give up on either of them. New Yorkers might be harsh on people, but when we get behind someone we give them the benefit of the doubt until proven otherwise.


----------



## SlavkoVranes (Jul 22, 2003)

*I feel the love*

Thank you Newyork for your continued support. I love you guys and I love being here the capital of the world!!!


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

:mrt: 

poser...


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Hey, Vranes just got signed*

I wonder why he didn't post this :uhoh:  :laugh: :sour:

Oh well, looks like it's goodbye Mark Pope. :laugh:


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I like Vranes. He'll have to bulk up and get a lil' (well, a lot more) coordinated, but I think he'll be all right down the line. I don't think the Knicks want him overseas. They are going to keep him here with a conditioning coach, and during the season, he's going to be able to practice against the big boys on the team, though in his case it will be those little guys....If we can only PREACH patience with Vranes and Lampe, I'm sure they will pay off big time later in the years to come. Don't try to get rid or send back to the minors as I hear some Met fans want to do with their rookie Reyes. I'm a Yankee fan by the way...


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

I think people don't realize what being that tall means: he won't become as good as Yao, but think about Bradley, Muresan or Manute Bol... do you really think they've never been worth a 2nd round pick?
Nobody will ever ask him to be a star, but even being a 15 minutes back-up center would be a success. 
A huge one.


----------



## SlavkoVranes (Jul 22, 2003)

I am my own player. I know I am tall, for us tall people there are many expecatations. I can assure I will try my best and be as good as I can be. I am not as skinny as Manute or Bradley but Yao is much more talented than me.


----------

